# Kreg K4 Master Jig Question



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

So I finally got a chance to use this over the weekend and I had forgotten how great of a kit this is.

I was converting a kitchen cabinet to a spot for the microwave so I was basically building a face frame to inset within the original cabinet frame. I was using 3/4" Aspen and the original frame was also 3/4". I had a few spots where I don't know quite what happened but the screw went just a little too much and started to splitting the wood on the front side. I'm not sure if the wood was slightly less than 3/4" in that one spot, if the screws were a little long (1 1/2"), if my angle on the screw insertion was a little off from the pilot hole, or if I just drove the screws a little too deep into the soft wood.

My question is have you ever (just to be on the safe side) used the wrong sized set up on this jig? ie I would have used the 5/8" set up rather than the 3/4" or if you were working with a something that was 1 1/8" thick using the 1" spacing.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I believe the recommended screw length for 3/4 to 3/4 joints is 1-1/4 inch, not the 1-1/2 inch you said you were using. This could be the source of your problem.


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

I echo Lifesaver2000. I think the manual says 3/4" wood = 1 1/4" screws. Hope you can get the split fixed. Glue and press back into place? If you try to press, make sure you put waxed paper on your clamp or you'll have a nice addition of a clamp to your face frame (or start over with a new frame piece).

Jarod


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Yep,should be 1-1/4" for 3/4". I'd try Jarod's method.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Remember that part about where I said I had forgotten about how awesome the kit was…I guess I also forgot things like reading directions and about screw length. Fortunately it I stopped before it got too bad and hopefully some sanding and putty will have it all set (its getting painted). Thanks for the help, but getting back to the question of whether or not setting it for thinner wood would be useful or not?


----------



## AKAndrew (Oct 20, 2010)

I always test fit holes, and yes, I have used shorter settings and shorter screws than the jig calls for.


----------

